# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Что для вас человек?

## Константин321

Высоко качественный ресурс? или что?

----------


## ФАК

Какой человек именно? Случайный, близкий, любимый -это ведь все разные категории ценности.

----------


## Aare

Ты таки тролль

----------


## Константин321

Разве? По мне так главное чтобы зависимости были схожи, чтобы не было конфликтов. А вот конкретно я сказать не могу, так как не знаю их(людей)

----------


## Константин321

> Ты таки тролль


 Таки да)
Ведь все люди тролли, мы все хотим над чем то издеваться, всё зависит от того кто нас обидел.
Каждый живой обижен тем что он живой, а не мёртвый. Ведь кто понтуеться? Живой или мёртвый?

----------


## ФАК

Я не могу понять, что Вы говорите. Как могут быть схожи зависимости, если сути разные? И Вы расцениваете зависимость как благодать, разве такое возможно?

----------


## Константин321

Ну например один хочет денег и другой хочет, они уже могут сотрудничать. Потом если и тот и другой хочет примерно одну и ту же сумму, союз будет более стабильным. Так же если они зависимы друг от друга тем что друг без друга они не как не могут заработать, то союз будет наиболее стабильным.
Но жизни далеко до данного баланса.
Зависимость это лишь направления стремления, она будет всегда стремиться пока не придёт к стабильности, либо её не возбудят другие системы. Человек сложная система, сохранить её стабильность невозможно.
Проще говоря, чем сложнее система тем больше в ней противоречий(конфликтующих систем). Мы либо стремимся, либо нет, третьего не дано. Но все наши помыслы останавливаются на стабильных мечтах(так как наши мысли логичны).
Ладно оставлю эту тему. Так как я не знаю других людей.
Вопрос наверно стоит задать так. 

Что для вас самое важное в человеке?

Для меня самое важное чтобы, я мог переложить добычу первичных потребностей на них за минимальное возмещение, ну а для этого нужна власть(сила). То есть моё желание смерти построено на том же принципе, просто в таком случаи я не буду в чём либо нуждаться, и следовательно тратить силы на власть. Из-за этого для меня данное умозаключение очень логично и стройно, но почему люди не хотят взять столь хорошо рабочую схему?

----------


## ФАК

> Для меня самое важное чтобы, я мог переложить добычу первичных потребностей на них за минимальное возмещение, ну а для этого нужна власть(сила)


 Или просто быть паразитом. Как Вы на это смотрите? Это очень хороший способ получать добытые ресурсы с минимальным вложением собственных.

----------


## Константин321

Почти идеал)
Но мёртвый паразит ещё лучше, он вообще не хочет питаться. Главное избавиться от зависимостей, вообще всех

----------


## ФАК

Но тогда теряется суть игры. И это будет уже совсем другая история. 
Мне кажется или для Вас этот вопрос нов?

----------


## Константин321

> Но тогда теряется суть игры.


 Суть игры в том чтобы победить. Но вот что для человека победа? Вспомним чем заканчиваются игры(полноценные). В конце каждой игры наступает Happy End. А что такое Happy End, это то состояние героев когда все конфликты решены, и они могут спокойно оставить борьбу.
Но мы то знаем что всё в мире относительно. Главное в игре не борьба а победа. Хотя многие говорят "главное не победа а участие", верно это лишь от части, ведь попав на соревнование, мы хоть немного да победители. Так что не борьба а победа, вот что важно в игре.
И вот, самое простое решение прекратить борьбу, самим пойти на уменьшение борьбы. Ведь умный гору обойдёт. Раз за жизнь нужно бороться, то почему бы и не обойти её стадии взросления и старения, ведь итог один, это смерть. Можно сказать гора это жизнь. а смерть это то что за горой.

----------

